# Do paperclips work to hold up hammocks?



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

I want to start making hammocks out of old clothes and am just wondering if paperclips will work holding the hammock to the top of the cage or do I need to buy something stronger? And do rats mind sleeping on a thin shirt? I realize it will get chewed, I have a lot of old clothes I can make hammocks out of, though


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Definitely! I use them all the time


----------



## emmabooboo (Jul 24, 2011)

I can't speak for paperclips, but I use small binder clips to clip my kids' old undershirts to the rat cage to be used as hammocks quite a bit and my rats love them.


----------



## jenn1c (May 6, 2012)

I use safety pins personally just cause it's easier on my hands.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I use binder clips and those metal shower curtain hooks [look almost like key holes] I got a pack of like 12 for a couple bucks at Home Depot in the Bathroom section.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

You could probably use keyrings minues the keys.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I wouldn't use paperclips because they are too light, and a heavy rat will open them up...and then you have a seriously sharp item they could impale themselves on. I use metal showerhooks myself.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

lilspaz68 said:


> I wouldn't use paperclips because they are too light, and a heavy rat will open them up...and then you have a seriously sharp item they could impale themselves on. I use metal showerhooks myself.


 thank you for sharing! I didn't know that I use paper clips for my females all the time! I will switch to shower curtain hooks or binder clips


----------



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you all for the answers! I will definitely use something a bit stronger, being as I'm getting males and they get big!


----------



## thelittleredladybug (Aug 8, 2011)

For the longest time I was using the "baby links" that they give children to play with. They are plastic connecting 'links'.

ilovemyfatcat: I know you are trying to save money but if you need something stronger, for a very small price i sell C-links and metal showers rings at my store; www.thelittleredladybug.com

Goodluck!! I just got a new male in today and im already preparing him to need stronger and bigger bedding!


----------

